# Advice for a simple upgrade?



## UDcc123 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello,

I have a Series 2, 40 hour, TCD2400 unit that we've had for about 3-4 years now. We have the lifetime service on it and don't want to lose that. It's been freezing lately, leading to some frustrating times when we randomly lose 15-20 minutes of Lost, Heroes, House, etc.

Let me start by saying a few things:
- I'm not worried about TiVo'ing HD programming
- I'm computer literate, but not a savant
- We're looking for a nice clean easy fix

Our goal is to "upgrade" by just replacing the current drive and not worrying about adding a "B" drive. Is this very simple to do by ordering a replacement drive, unscrewing the TiVo box, removing the original drive and just "plugging in the new drive", and screwing the TiVo box back together? Or is there more than that? 

I don't mind if we lose the current saved programs/season passes/etc currently on our TiVo...those are easy to re-program. 

We're looking for a fairly quick & simple solution so we don't have to wait until re-run season to replace it.

Any thoughts/tips/advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Order a repacement drive from DVRupgrade and it's as simple as you suggest in your post.

The new drive will come pre-loaded with the Tivo software, all you will need to do is install it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

This might work: http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-2-D...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

Resist said:


> This might work: http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-2-D...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That drive is for a Dual Tuner TCD649, don't know if that will work on a TCD240. I would go the DVRupgrade route to be safe.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I am sure that ebay seller can get you a new Tivo ready drive much cheaper than DVRupgrade.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Whichever vendor you choose, be sure that you are getting a drive for the TCD240. If any of the three digits are different, it will not work in your TiVo. 

Though the ebay route may be "cheaper", vendors such as DVRupgrade have been around for a while, they support their products, and have helped people on the forums. If you want the best chance of success as you stated in the OP, I agree with halfempty.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

All I know is the same new drive I bought for my Series 3 from the vender on ebay only cost me $150, while it was $299 at DVRupgrade. The warranty is covered by the manufacture, Western Digital.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Resist said:


> All I know is the same new drive I bought for my Series 3 from the vender on ebay only cost me $150, while it was $299 at DVRupgrade. The warranty is covered by the manufacture, Western Digital.


Not the same drive. And not the same type of warranty, either. Western Digital is not going to reinstall the software on the drive for you if you have a problem with it. And your vendor, may or may not be around to support you in the future if you need it.

That is the risk of going with Ebay vendors; they come and they go, and you never quite know what you are getting. It is what it is.


----------



## UDcc123 (Dec 29, 2003)

DVRUpgrade was mentioned on this post. They currently sell a 160 GB hard drive for $109.

I initially learned from upgrading from the main "my TiVo is freezing/dying/etc" thread. On there, they mention four sellers for upgrading, but DVRUpgrade is not one of them (most likely because the post was from 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=150747

Hinsdale was one of the sites mentioned, and when I went to their site, they are having a sale for a 200 GB replacement for $129.

Is one site better or worse than the other?

Thanks for all of your help so far. You've made me feel much more comfortable with this process.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

UDcc123 said:


> DVRUpgrade was mentioned on this post. They currently sell a 160 GB hard drive for $109.
> 
> I initially learned from upgrading from the main "my TiVo is freezing/dying/etc" thread. On there, they mention four sellers for upgrading, but DVRUpgrade is not one of them (most likely because the post was from 2003)
> 
> ...


Not sure why we are not mentioned in that post... we've been around since 2000 and longer than Hinsdale or any of the others; and of course, we are a forum sponsors (whereas the others are not).

It's up to you to determine which is best. I would argue that we are since we have done it longer and have more experience, longevity, etc. Obviously, I'm not objective! 

Lou


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

UDcc123 said:


> DVRUpgrade was mentioned on this post. They currently sell a 160 GB hard drive for $109.
> 
> I initially learned from upgrading from the main "my TiVo is freezing/dying/etc" thread. On there, they mention four sellers for upgrading, but DVRUpgrade is not one of them (most likely because the post was from 2003)
> 
> ...


This is a quote from the thread you linked:

No problem. You can order hard drives ready to plug-and-play into TiVo. You will almost certainly lose your recordings and thumbs ratings, though. You may order these drives from Hinsdale, PTV Upgrade, 9th Tee, or Weeknees.​
If you clicked on the PTV Upgrade link in the original post, it takes you to DVRupgrade.com. Maybe they changed their name, and the poster used an old one?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

lafos said:


> This is a quote from the thread you linked:
> 
> No problem. You can order hard drives ready to plug-and-play into TiVo. You will almost certainly lose your recordings and thumbs ratings, though. You may order these drives from Hinsdale, PTV Upgrade, 9th Tee, or Weeknees.​
> If you clicked on the PTV Upgrade link in the original post, it takes you to DVRupgrade.com. Maybe they changed their name, and the poster used an old one?


Yes, we changed the name several years ago, from PTVupgrade to DVRupgrade.

Lou


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes, we changed the name several years ago, from PTVupgrade to DVRupgrade.
> 
> Lou


So at least they didn't leave you out


----------



## UDcc123 (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all of help/advice. I just purchased a 320 GB model from DVRupgrade. Will be a big difference from our 40 GB model we have currently. We never even attempted to tape in best quality before, but now it seems like a no-brainer with ~100 hours of best quality taping...thanks again! !!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

UDcc123 said:


> Thanks for all of help/advice. I just purchased a 320 GB model from DVRupgrade. Will be a big difference from our 40 GB model we have currently. We never even attempted to tape in best quality before, but now it seems like a no-brainer with ~100 hours of best quality taping...thanks again! !!


Hey, that is great. Thank you. Your order will ship out tomorrow!



lafos said:


> So at least they didn't leave you out


True, and we are thankful for that!!!

Thx again for the support!

Lou


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

tivoupgrade said:


> That is the risk of going with Ebay vendors; they come and they go, and you never quite know what you are getting.


This is very true but as I said, I got a Brand new Western Digital "Green" 1TB drive with warranty (WD10EVCS) that was Tivo ready by the ebay seller for $150. Should there be an issue with the drive where I would use the warranty, then yes I would need to make it Tivo ready again. I am certain I can do this for much less than the $149 difference of your price. One could even buy the drive from Amazon for less and do the tivo imprint themself.

I am sorry but $299 (for 1TB) is to much to spend on a drive when the Tivo box itself cost barely over that. Come on $299....Seriously? This is not to say that I would never purchase anything from you. I can't justify the expense at this time, considering the economy.


----------



## bitmap (Feb 17, 2002)

Resist said:


> I am sorry but $299 (for 1TB) is to much to spend on a drive when the Tivo box itself cost barely over that. Come on $299


Just to put in perspective, many people who don't want to hack their tivo and only want to upgrade the storage won't start with much PC knowledge, and just opening the case and replacing the drive could be a high-tech operation for them. What do you do if you have a problem with an ebay purchased drive, DOA, won't boot, other strange problems? RMA to manufacturer and get back a blank disk?

These guys at DVRupgrade are not just selling a disk with the tivo image pre-installed, they are also supporting the user who is out of their element, and wouldn't know what to do if something went wrong. Is their product for everyone, no probably not. If you are comfortable booting CDs and backing up and restoring disk images, you wouldn't need that extra support. Just realize, there are people who do need it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

bitmap said:


> What do you do if you have a problem with an ebay purchased drive, DOA, won't boot, other strange problems? RMA to manufacturer and get back a blank disk?


Again all I'm saying is that $299 is way to much for a Tivo ready 1TB drive upgrade, without them installing it. If you are going to replace the drive yourself, their price is over inflated.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Resist said:


> Again all I'm saying is that $299 is way to much for a Tivo ready 1TB drive upgrade, without them installing it. If you are going to replace the drive yourself, their price is over inflated.


I don't know what your relationship is with the ebay seller but you provided a link to an auction selling a 500Gig drive for a S2 for around $150. DVRupgrade is selling a 500 Gig drive for the S2 for around $180. I'd probably just do the whole thing myself but DVRUpgrade's price looks reasonable.

There have been several threads regarding substandard shipping methods for OEM drives. You have no idea how the drives were shipped from whatever vendor the ebay seller is using.

A lot of people DIY. My guess is companies like DVRUprade are left with customers that need a fair amount of hand holding. Assume DVRupgrade is getting the drives for $125-$150. $250 sounds like a reasonable price, I agree $300 seems a little high.


----------

